# B. B. Warfield on the Westminster Confession and logical deductions from scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 20, 2020)

In a word, the Confessional doctrine of the sufficiency or completeness of Scripture is the charter of liberty of conscience; God’s prescriptions for faith and conscience are required to be received with humility of heart, and none but God’s.

It must be observed, however, that the teachings and prescriptions of Scripture are not confined by the Confession to what is “expressly set down in Scripture.” Men are required to believe and to obey not only what is “expressly set down in Scripture,” but also what “by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture.”

This is the strenuous and universal contention of the Reformed theology against Socinians and Arminians, who desired to confine the authority of Scripture to its literal asseverations; and it involves a characteristic honouring of reason as the instrument for the ascertainment of truth. We must depend upon our human faculties to ascertain what Scripture says; we cannot suddenly abnegate them and refuse their guidance in determining what Scripture means. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield on the Westminster Confession and logical deductions from scripture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

